# Symbols



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 25, 2012)

I need to find different images of Eye symbols, preferably something that looks like it belongs to some cult. All I can find are illuminati and egyptian eye symbols. I want something like this http://i43.tinypic.com/2wq8wh3.jpg (it's from Skyrim)

Any direct links would be great or if you can think of anything in specific that would be fantastic Thanks!

And also, I made a specific symbol to represent a faction in my novel. Today I just realized it looks almost exactly like the Blair Witch symbol. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_-rS5pXNsu...0/652_the_blair_witch_project_symbol-prev.png
The only difference is that in my symbol, the line going down the center goes further down to make a cross and the two smaller lines on the X go out further. Other than that, it looks exactly the same. Do you think this would be ok? I don't want to copy anything but I did make this a long, long time ago before I have even heard about the B.W symbol.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 25, 2012)

Will your book include pictures of the symbols? If not, I wouldn't worry too much.

As for the eye- if you'd like me to make up a quick photoshop of a cool eye, let me know. Easy stuff.

As for the BW symbol- It looks exactly like it, thought that's a witchcraft symbol that will be familiar to people who know anything about witchcraft. 

Think back to when you factions decided on what symbol they'd use. I imagine the people with the eye symbol are "watchers". What does the other faction believe in? If they used natural magic or voodoo, that human stick form thing might be appropriate, in a different rendering.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 25, 2012)

Graham Irwin said:


> Will your book include pictures of the symbols? If not, I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> As for the eye- if you'd like me to make up a quick photoshop of a cool eye, let me know. Easy stuff.
> 
> ...



I was considering using the Eye symbol for possible cover art.

I have been trying to alter the symbol a little bit now and it looks somewhat different now. I definetly looks more original where someone would say "Hey this kind of remindes me of" rather than "Hey that's copied"

I appreciate your offer. If I would ask you to make anything for me I would at least like to find something to show you and be like "Can you make something from these 3 examples?"
But if you would like maybe we can try...

You can use the link above as an example because I really like it. There's also this link
http://www.rolfkenneth.no/EyeOfSauron6.jpg-for-web.jpg
I like this because the top lid of the eye isn't fully opened so the Eye looks angry.

I also really like this link
http://www.kalmekak.com/Never_Love.gif
I like the small triangular points around the eye, it gives it the feeling of power and true sight.

Maybe you could make something from those 3 links? I really would appreciate it


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 25, 2012)

Let me see what "Eye" can do.

Sorry, that was a terrible pun.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 25, 2012)

Graham Irwin said:


> Let me see what "Eye" can do.
> 
> Sorry, that was a terrible pun.



lol Thanks just post it here and I'll see it when it's finished!


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 25, 2012)

*Very rough mock-up*

So this is a first attempt, i just did it really quickly.

What do you think?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 25, 2012)

Graham Irwin said:


> So this is a first attempt, i just did it really quickly.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 369



I like how you actally combined pretty much all of the aspects of the examples I gave you. Thanks! Now don't get me wrong, I love what you have done, but I still want to try and find more images for inspiration. I tried typing stuff in like cult eye, eye symbols, magical eyes, etc but it keeps generating crappy results. Any ideas?

And I really like the two crescents on the outside. Ironically, my novel has a lot to do with astronomy so I really like that!


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 25, 2012)

I was trying to imply that the eye saw all, by the moons and sun 

For the images i used to throw that together, i just google searched for evil eye, eye, angry eyes, eye symbols, watching eyes, big brother eyes, ghostly eyes... get creative. 

It sounds like you know what you want, I don't know how much inspiration you need  Look inside for it!


----------



## Ravana (Jan 26, 2012)

Try this on for size:







Can be colored to fit.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 26, 2012)

Ravana said:


> Try this on for size:
> 
> View attachment 374
> 
> ...



That looks like a necklace I have. Did you come up with that design on your own?


----------



## Ravana (Jan 27, 2012)

Did that on my own. Just took an image of a crescent and overlapped it four times, so I can't claim much in terms of originality. If you like it, have someone like Graham clean it up–I'm no artist: I mainly use graphics programs only for maps. (And even those are pretty straightforward line drawings.) Kinda frustrating… I can do _design_ just fine; execution is another story altogether. Ah, well.


----------

